# Bike Fit in SJ/BayArea?



## stover

Can anyone recommend a shop/service/person who specializes in doing bike fits in the San Jose/Bay Area? I have a new bike that I have done a basic fit on but I have been finding on longer rides I'm starting to feel some pain and want to get things fine tuned. Thanks for the help.

-Stover


----------



## SystemShock

Karl Etzel over at Silicon Valley Cycling Center in Campbell does a bang-up job, by all accounts. His shop is small and highly specialized... fit is most of what he does 9 to 5.

He also has the best saddle demo program I've ever heard of, both in terms of how it works and the saddle selection. 

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/
.


----------



## Dr_John

Yep, go see Karl.


----------



## stover

Great! I'll give SVCC a call. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mohair_chair

Bill at the Trek Store in Santa Theresa is really good. He's the owner. He'll fit you even if you don't ride a Trek.


----------



## brandtw

any recommendations for the East Bay - Oakland to Walnut Creek?


----------



## DasMud

Here's a review of Rick Yu who works with Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188527&highlight=rick+yu

Chris Padavana is also a life long expert in the bike industry and can help you from top to bottom with bike issues.


----------



## rj2

Jim Werle in San Jose. Bike coach, fit expert and wrench.


----------



## SystemShock

stover said:


> Great! I'll give SVCC a call. Thanks for your help.


Tell 'im RoadBikeReview sent ya. :wink5:
.


----------



## deadleg

Dario at wholeathalete.com is San Anselmo hepled me out. Got to plug him. shimmed my cleats, new stem, changed my position, huge improvement.


----------



## joanright

*Bike fit*

+1 for Rick Yu. He works for himself out of Eden Bicycles in Castro Valley.
He was very meticulous, spent a lot of time to get all the parts right. Price was very reasonable, and he' a really nice guy. And he fixed my knee and back pain.


----------



## stover

SystemShock said:


> Tell 'im RoadBikeReview sent ya. :wink5:
> .


I will. I have an appointment setup for this Saturday.


----------



## taob

Go see Tony Tom at A Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito. http://www.bicycleodyssey.com/ 

He came recommended to me by someone for a quality, reasonably priced fit. That's exactly what I got. Over the years, I have had four bikes fit by him. I have also had a few very expensive bike fits elsewhere that I will not seek out again. Recently, I had him dial in my 'cross bike fit, and I have not been so comfortable on that bike! Can't wait for the races to begin...

Plus, he works for an hourly rate, so you are charged according to the amount of time he spends with you. Great guy, helpful, and willing to answer questions for you. A winner of a situation!


----------



## kalikart17

Another nod for Karl at SVCC. He does great work. Been to him twice. You can't go wrong


----------



## tsutaoka

http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/efficiency-analysis.html 

curtis is great. he combines retul, computrainer, and video with his PT background to dial in the best position for you and your sport's objectives. don't just take my word...he has some props from pros http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/clients.html (including tri guy chris lieto; and team garmin)


----------



## snapdragen

tsutaoka said:


> http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/efficiency-analysis.html
> 
> curtis is great. he combines retul, computrainer, and video with his PT background to dial in the best position for you and your sport's objectives. don't just take my word...he has some props from pros http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/clients.html (including tri guy chris lieto; and team garmin)


I'll second this - Curtis is amazing.


----------



## stover

Well I got fit by Karl at SVCC today. He did a fantastic job, my bike fits like a glove. Did not have to replace any parts, he basically just worked on tweaking everything from my cleats on up. Very impressed by his service and knowledge.


----------



## SystemShock

Yup, that's Karl. :thumbsup:

Glad everything worked out great for you Stover... though I had no doubt it would.
.


----------



## K_Man

Yep, I went to Karl for a professional fitting on my very first road bike (a Fuji SST 2.0). I thought he did a great job. He even cut the seat mast for me.


----------



## lastchild

Rick Yu is the man.


----------



## keverboy

Ran across this thread and wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with these guys: http://www.sterlingwins.com/bike_fit.php

Was going to try the Silicon Valley Cycling Center but looks like it's closing down: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Silicon-Valley-Cycling-Center/22718189428

If anyone has other recommendations closer to South San Jose, that's be great too. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

From What I hear, and the current Yelp reviews, which are all positive, 3dbikefit , is a new shop. I stopped by few weeks ago. High tech, friendly, and very knowledgable. I'm going to schedule a fitting for June. I'll post a review of my experience.


----------



## derelict

did anybody use sterlingwins /bike_fit. Sterling Sports Group - Riding Position or 
3dbikefit ??


----------



## Sworker

If your near the Coastside, Matt at Bikeworks HMB is an excellent bike fitter. He will take the time with you and knows his stuff. I fit me 3 years ago on my S-Works Roubaix that I bought at Go Ride (who did a horrible fit job that came free with purchase) and I have never looked back.


----------

